# Frame ohne Rahmen



## Felix (5. Mai 2006)

*Hallo,*

ich suche eine Komponente, mit der ich etwas direkt auf den Desktop schreiben kann. In etwas so etwas wie ein JFrame ohne einen Rahmen und ohne einen Button in der Taskbar.

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

Äh, wie jetzt? Ohne Rahmen bekommst du mit

setUndecorated(true);

willst du es durchsichtig haben? Oder die aktionen auf den Desktop weiterleiten? Blick grad nicht so was du meinst.  :bahnhof:

[edit] Und wenns ohne Tab in der Taskbar sein soll, dann brauchste ein JDialog.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Mai 2006)

JWindow


----------



## Felix (5. Mai 2006)

ja also am liebsten währs mir durchsichtig

das mit dem "durchklicken" ist vielleicht ne ganz nette spielerei, aber nicht unbedingt nötig

EDIT:

ok, ich hab mich vermutlich ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt. Ich suche etwas mit dem ich Buttons und Text und so weiter in einen für den Benutzer nicht sichtbaren Container sozusagen "aufs Desktop" legen kann. So wie das zum Besipiel Samurize macht.


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

Wie schon über ICQ erwähnt:

Durchsichtig wirste knicken können, müssteste Screenshot machen und als Hintergrund nehmen. Gabs hier schön öffters, evtl. findeste dazu n Code-Schnippsel hier.


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Mai 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Durchsichtig wirste knicken können



Das heißt es gibt keine Möglichkeit ein JWindow _selbst_ transparent zu machen?

Gibts da nicht _Farben_ die auch einen Alpha-(Kanal ???:L )-Anteil haben, der
was über die Transparenz zu sagen hat? Kenne mich damit noch nicht aus.


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö. Zumindest nicht beim Tiger. Ob das Mustang kann oder Dolphine mal können wird kann ich nicht sagen .

Hatten wir aber schön öffters das Thema


----------



## Felix (6. Mai 2006)

(er meint damit java  5, 6 und 7 ich habs auch erst nicht gecheckt  )

((nicht böse sein stefan, ich wollte das nur nochmal für alle erläutern, die das selbe problem hatten wie ich))


----------



## The_S (7. Mai 2006)

Hm, die Code-Namen dürften eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein und werden von der Mehrzahl der User hier auch verwendet (natürlich nur wenn es angebraucht ist  ).

Aber danke für deine Aufklärungsarbeit


----------



## MarioH (7. Mai 2006)

Nur so ne Idee, aber könnte es nicht über das JNI eine Möglichkeit geben? Weil Windows an sich kann das ja..


----------



## MrPC (7. Mai 2006)

In der SkinLF Package von  L2FProd gibts ne Package nativeskin.jar, die kann sowas transparent machen.
Wie die das macht weiss ich net aber es geht.

Da kann man dann glaub auch durchklicken.

MFG
MrPC


----------



## Felix (8. Mai 2006)

wow, thx, gleich mal anschaun...


----------



## Fatal Error (25. Mai 2006)

jdic sollte das auch können

screen: https://jdic.dev.java.net/resource/floatingdock-top-jds.gif

download: https://jdic.dev.java.net/servlets/ProjectDocumentList?folderID=3606&expandFolder=3606&folderID=0


----------

